# Why is overtraining bad?



## -vulcano- (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm NOT referring to training a muscle five times in one week, I mean overtraining a muscle in one day's lifting session.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

you can't. i dont think in 1session


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2006)

Very few people could over train in just one day.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Very few people could over train in just one day.



you are one of the very few.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 30, 2006)

-vulcano- said:


> I'm NOT referring to training a muscle five times in one week, I mean overtraining a muscle in one day's lifting session.



That's not possible.  Overtraining is a chronic state of being.  Overreaching is an acute instance of going beyond your body's recovery capacity, and may actually be a good thing if followed by a period of "undertraining."


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

it doesnt matter how many times you train a muscle in one week, muscles recover in about 24 hours, it is about putting too much stress on your CNS via training to failure, or to heavy! alot of people don't understand this. So yes it is possible to overtrain if you train too heavy or too failure too much a day even if you only train 3 times a week and are training different muscles on those three days.
For example: you will probably overtrain on a program like this:
Push:
Flat Bench 5x5 failure every set
Incline Bench 5x5 failure every set
Military Press 5x5 failure every set
Dips 5x5 failure every set

Pull
Rows 5x5 failure every set
Pull-ups 5x5 failure every set
Cable Rows5x5 failure every set
Upright Rows5x5 failure every set

Legs
Squat5x5 failure every set
Deadlift5x5 failure every set

Get the point ?!?!

On the other hand you can train the same muscle 3 times a week, but not to failuire and not too heavy all three of those days and be fine!
For example: you will probably *not* overtrain on a routine like this
Monday
Flat Bench 3x10 2 reps short of failure
Squat 3x10 2 reps short of failure
Deadlift 3x10 2 reps short of failure
Bent-over Row 3x10 2 reps short of failure
Pull-ups 3x10 2 reps short of failure
Military Press 3x10 2 reps short of failure

Wedensday
Flat Bench 3x10 2 reps short of failure
Squat 3x10 2 reps short of failure
Deadlift 3x10 2 reps short of failure
Bent-over Row 3x10 2 reps short of failure
Pull-ups 3x10 2 reps short of failure
Military Press 3x10 2 reps short of failure

Friday
Flat Bench 3x10 2 reps short of failure
Squat 3x10 2 reps short of failure
Deadlift 3x10 2 reps short of failure
Bent-over Row 3x10 2 reps short of failure
Pull-ups 3x10 2 reps short of failure
Military Press 3x10 2 reps short of failure

To answer your question in short- If you are not training to failure or  heavy, you can train 2-3 hours a day if you want, and not overtrain, Are you going to have more gains than a regular 30-45 minute workout- NO, Is it a waste of time and energy- YES, Is it a stupid thing to do- yes


----------



## -vulcano- (Sep 30, 2006)

What does the stress on the CNS consist of? What are the consequences?


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 30, 2006)

Overtrainings bad because it fries your CNS, SON.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

-vulcano- said:


> What does the stress on the CNS consist of? What are the consequences?



just got these off some random site:
Washed-out feeling, tired, drained, lack of energy 
 general achiness 
Pain in muscles & joints 
Sudden drop in performance 
Insomnia 
Headaches 
Decreased immunity (increased number of colds, and sore throats) 
decrease in training capacity / intensity 
moodiness and irritability 
depression 
loss of enthusiasm for the sport 
decreased appetite 
increased incidence of injuries.


----------

